# what brand of rubber boots for rabbit hunting holds up the best



## kev07 (Feb 7, 2010)

lets here it


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't know but I am very seriously considered rubber boots for next season. I bend over 10 times a hunt to retie my upland boots. Double knot, triple knot, they won't stay tied !!!!!!!!! I'd like that extra briar protection too.


----------



## holler tree (Feb 7, 2010)

muck


----------



## kev07 (Feb 7, 2010)

holler tree said:


> muck



they make 5 different pairs which pair is better in the briars


----------



## big wheel (Feb 7, 2010)

i agree holler tree i use muck boots also the only drawback with any rubber boots is my feet sweat a little more!


----------



## 027181 (Feb 7, 2010)

lacrosse they'll hold up forever


----------



## bluedog37379 (Feb 7, 2010)

The problem with the muck boots if you have big calves you can't get them all the way up. That's why I use the Lacrosse boots


----------



## tedjackson (Feb 7, 2010)

muck


----------



## hunter johnson (Feb 7, 2010)

muck


----------



## Alan Matthews (Feb 7, 2010)

*boots*

Muck


----------



## 027181 (Feb 7, 2010)

looks like muck and lacrosse


----------



## gemcgrew (Feb 7, 2010)

I stay away from rubber boots due to lack of ankle support. Nothing ruins a good hunt like a turned ankle.


----------



## Beagler282 (Feb 7, 2010)

Muck boots for me.I've had rocky,lacrosse and chippewa but Woody Max Muck boots is the brand i wear now.


----------



## canecutter1 (Feb 7, 2010)

muck boots there the best wearin boots ive wore


----------



## specialk (Feb 7, 2010)

gemcgrew said:


> I stay away from rubber boots due to lack of ankle support. Nothing ruins a good hunt like a turned ankle.



i agree...i've always worn high top leather boots....right now i'm wearing rocky's.....


----------



## timber rattler (Feb 7, 2010)

Jody,
If i'm wearing my uplands I duck tape the boots, Never had one come untied.


----------



## Luke Duke (Feb 7, 2010)

I use Mudd Dog by Georgia Boot, they are rubber on the bottom and leather on the top


----------



## bfghunter (Feb 7, 2010)

Wetlands by muck boots. the best all around wearing boot every!!! i have worn a lot of boots and muckys and the best wearin boots ever!!!!!!!


----------



## thomas williams (Feb 7, 2010)

muck boots!


----------



## brian lancaster (Feb 7, 2010)

Mucks hands down.


----------



## The Hunter 17 (Feb 7, 2010)

lacrosse cross works for me but i second the feet sweat alot more in rubber boots.


----------



## kev07 (Feb 8, 2010)

looks like the woody max's  or woody armors


----------



## MCfishin930 (Feb 8, 2010)

muck boots is the only way to go


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Feb 8, 2010)

muck


----------

